# Lots of Stuff!



## Pete (Jun 20, 2010)

heres a random sampling of the silly amount of plants blooming in my greenhouse at the moment...
_Phalaenopsis lobbii_






Vanda Sansai Blue-very old plant really putting on a good show now





_Cymbidiella paradalina_-5 spikes right now





_Epidendrum longiripens_






_Phalaenopsis cornu-cervi_





_Phalaenopsis violacea var. alba





Phalaenopsis violacea_ 'Julie Christine'





_Cattleya aclandiae var. coerulea_ D)





_Laelia purpurata var. carnea_-one of my favorite forms of this excellent species. this pink is even more electric in real light... still opening...





Vanda Mimi Palmer-best.fragrance.ever.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 20, 2010)

Holy cow...  What I wouldn't give to have so many beauties blooming in my collection at once..


----------



## Hera (Jun 20, 2010)

Gorgeous display of beauties. When can I move in?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish I was that good at being silly with orchids. You take the cake and deserve to eat it. :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Pete (Jun 20, 2010)

haha thanks! im not really being silly _with_ my orchids... its just silly how many are in bloom right now. probably almost half of the entire greenhouse..


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! It's a living paradise! Both of your _Phal violacea_ varieties are mouth-watering and your _Laelia purpurata var. carnea_ is truly exceptional in color! What does the _Vanda Mimi Palmer_ smell like?
:drool:


----------



## jewel (Jun 20, 2010)

holy monkey! those are some beauties :drool: congrats on the riot of flowers:clap::clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 20, 2010)

Not a bum in the lot, but the L. purpurata and P. cornu-cervi steal the show IMO.


----------



## John M (Jun 20, 2010)

The Phal. lobii, C. aclandiae and L. purpurata are all amazing! I love 'em!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2010)

They are all great blooms, but I vote for Epidendrum longiripens -- what an interesting plant and subtle flower colors. How big is the plant?


----------



## Pete (Jun 21, 2010)

Dot its a tiny thing. its crawling over the edge of a 4" terra cota pot. it is very "mat forming". the flowers are about 3 cm across


----------



## etex (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome,cool blooms!!


----------



## swamprad (Jun 21, 2010)

They are all spectacular! I always enjoy photos from your greenhouse!


----------



## Pete (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks mark!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

Pete said:


> Dot its a tiny thing. its crawling over the edge of a 4" terra cota pot. it is very "mat forming". the flowers are about 3 cm across



Thanks, Pete. Now I think I need one!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 23, 2010)

I love the Cymbidiella paradalina. That spike looks neat too


----------

